# Welcome to the Dasher and Quantum Forum! (please read)



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (please read)*

Welcome, all. Finally we have a place on the Vortex to call our own. All Dasher and Quantum models (and all of the B1 and B2 VW names around the world) from 1974 to 1988 are welcome to come and share their experience, knowledge and questions. 
Please feel free to write me with any requests, and GET THE WORD OUT! This forum happened without a poll in the Suggestion Box, so it's up to us to put the word on the street.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

































#7


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (Longitudinal)*









_Quote, originally posted by *Mayerz* »_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (eurowner)*

Hooray!!!!








And just for fun:








The lights are in Germany now...


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (Longitudinal)*

Very cool, Dasher and Quanum's own spot.
For those that don't know me, I have a '76 Dasher 2-door that I've been restoring since '98. It's all painted, inside, outside, and underneath. But the last few years have been VERY slow to non-existent progress. It sits under a car cover in my garage.








Hope to be on it again this Spring.
Chris.
(one of the founding fathers of DOG)



























_Modified by B1-16V at 12:10 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (B1-16V)*

















just waiting for tires for inspection.
As for me, only passat wagons I have yet to own are B1 and B6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by InSaNeBoY at 2:58 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (InSaNeBoY)*

My 79 Wagon 93,000 miles


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

WTF? a B1/B2 forum on the Whoretex? somethin just aint right....


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_WTF? a B1/B2 forum on the Whoretex? somethin just aint right.... 

Well since you Broke yours, start a rebuild thread Ed!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... sadly, I haven't been able to do jack squat until I have a place to tear into it. I plan to start one once I can shoot a pic or three of something other than Mr Hanky covered up with a car cover.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

my european vw passat gt syncro (i love it) i payed 10000nok = 1,386usd fore it and no its not in god condition







=/ it's cheap over hear in norway
















and my passat gt fwd 2,2L (budget gravel/asfalt race car) "banger racer"
















brown paint and "top gear style sponsor"











_Modified by DevilDuck at 12:19 AM 11-21-2008_


----------



## tohenz (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm currently trying to put up a site with stories connected to your VWs. It is meant for a future VW aficionados forum. Especially video content connected to one's story. What do you think?


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (tohenz)*

Is that mean that by extention, the B3's and B4's have their own forum too then? neat.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Is that mean that by extention, the B3's and B4's have their own forum too then? neat.

Yup. The forum that used to lump together B1 through B4 is now for B3 and B4 only. Everybody wins.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: We have a Dasher and Quantum Forum! (Longitudinal)*

My Quantum Syncro
Woot! Woot! still on the first page!










_Modified by thedubwhisperer at 10:32 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so... when are we going to get our own "forum sponsor"?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Ummm....Do they have to do anything to sponsor the forum? I'm assuming there's money involved to become a sponsor...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Ummm....Do they have to do anything to sponsor the forum? I'm assuming there's money involved to become a sponsor...


this is the Vortex... nothing is free








honestly, so many parts suppliers and so few _want_ to cater to parts for B chassis cars







I've made repeated suggestions to a few advertisers to start supplying even "standard" parts and I've gotten less then a luke warm response from them. One supplier I want to see is 034motorsports as they support the B chassis community with aftermarket parts.


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*Customizing my Quantum*

Where can I find a good site with a good selection of parts for a Syncro Wagon 87'...
Also does anyone know the bolt pattern for a 87 QSW


----------



## claus_cio (Nov 30, 2010)

*red quantum*

Hi guys I just want to say that I'm new on this site and that I have for sale a red Quantum 4x4 made in 87 in the Chicago area so if somebody want's to know more detalies please dont hesitate, thenks.


----------

